# Fuente conmutada con tension simetrica +-15v.



## moisesmesa (Jul 9, 2011)

Alguien sabe como realizar una fuente conmutada con tension simetrica (+-15v). He construido 2 flyback de 15 y funciona por separado .Eso bien, pero cuando uno el positivo de uno con el negativo del otro no funciona . (Los convertidores por separado tiene aislamiento galvanico con el transformador y realimentacion con optoacoplador). las masas del primario con el secundario las uno porque necesito esa referencia. Es para excitar un IGBT de potencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2011)

¿ Miraste aquí ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2011)

Una solución es que a una de las fuentes le des vuelta los díodos de salida y los capacitores , y de esa manera podrían compartir las masas.

Otra solución , si con la potencia de una de ellas alcanza , sería obtener positivo y negativo de la misma fuente.


Saludos !


----------



## Vitruvio (Jul 13, 2011)

Dosemtros, en las fuente conmutadas no se puede invertir el rectificador como en una fuente de alterna con transformador, pues el ancho de los pulsos negativos es distinto al ancho de los pulsos positivos y quedaría completamente desbalanceada la corriente.

Se pueden colocar en serie el secundario de dos fuentes conmutadas, cual baterías. Mas se debe tener la precaución de desvincular negativo del secundario con tierra. Adicionalmente puede retirarse un condensador cerámico de alta tensión que suele colocarse entre +300 y negativo del secundario para equilibrio electrostático y que puede crear algún problemita.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

Si , en eso tenés razón , se podría invertir también en transformador . . .  habría que ver el diagrama mejor.

Saludos !


----------



## Vitruvio (Jul 13, 2011)

Si, modificando el transformador de pulsos se podría hacer y deshacer a voluntad. Todavía no me tiré al agua con ese experimento. Falta de tiempo ... Se que algunos miembros de este foro tienen mucha experiencia con eso. 
Pero sí tengo una fuente simétrica de 12+12V y 5A, hecha a partir de dos fuentes conmutadas.

Moisesmesa, No hay problema en relacionar la masas del primario y secundario, pero deben estar aisladas entre fuentes y de Tierra. ¿Porque no subes el esquema y lo vemos?

Saludos.


----------



## chunto (Sep 10, 2019)

hola chicos hace años estoy en el foro y leo de vez en cuando, pero estoy necesitando una fuente conmutada de +12 0 -12 , y lei por ahi que se pueden usar dos fuentes de 12 para hacer esto, alguien tendria un esquema? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Buscaste en el foro? Hay de todo, desde fuentes conmutadas simetricas, informacion para unir fuente smps, usar 78xx y 79xx para regular el voltaje, etc.

No dices de cuanta corrienge necesitas


----------

